# To Hot To Handle



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

hahahaha!!! nice


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Haha


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

lol....


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

And just when all the hormones were rising......:shock:


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

****, that is funny.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Very Funny!


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

That's classy!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

R*I*P Kiki has just died laughing. She will be sorely missed!!!


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

:shock: NO NO kiki don't go.:lol:


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Its ok Im here!!! No I was watching it late at night and at about 11 I burst into hysterics and wake mum up!!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

omg thats hysterical!!!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

LOL I know!!!! Mum's like whats so funny its like "um......MOOOOO!!!!"


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Nice, I hate those videos that have a pleasant title or try to make you think you are about to watch a really neat, those videos that force you to get close to the screen and focus and then they suddenly make a really nasty ghost/monster appear on your screen to scar the boonies out of you. I HATE those. Thats what that video made me think of.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

RegalCharm said:


> guys this is really hot,
> 
> 
> http://d21c.com/terri1/caroline.swf


Hmmmm... actually know of a few guys that would think that's hot! :shock:


----------



## odessablaze (Jan 8, 2009)

just like a man to get you excited, then turn the cold water on ya.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Walkamile said:


> Hmmmm... actually know of a few guys that would think that's hot! :shock:


ROFLMBO I hope you don't hang out with them. LOL:lol:





odessablaze said:


> just like a man to get you excited, then turn the cold water on ya.


and visa versa. LOL. :lol: 
I know you from someplace, another forum maybe
You should post more.


----------



## odessablaze (Jan 8, 2009)

well thanks regal. you mite have seen my name on a few other boards. i jump around on a few ,when i have the time.


----------



## HorseCrazyFan (Feb 14, 2009)

****!! Beautiful!! :lol::lol:


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

nice =)


----------

